# Black is beautiful x 8



## krawutz (30 Apr. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (30 Apr. 2010)

der Titel passt. :thx:


----------



## carletto1977 (30 Apr. 2010)

Finde ich auch...mal was anderes.


----------



## tinu (30 Apr. 2010)

heisse schokolade


----------



## neman64 (30 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die sexy heiße Schokolade


----------



## Baron2000 (1 Mai 2010)

sensationell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hipster129 (2 Mai 2010)

leckkeeeeer


----------



## jgeilner (2 Mai 2010)

sehr lecker!
danke!


----------



## PitBull85 (9 Mai 2010)

das ist india


----------



## dereinzelgänger (9 Mai 2010)

Diese schwarzen Schönheiten haben immer wieder was magisches an sich.:thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (14 Mai 2010)

nomen ist omen... passend zum titel


----------

